
Show HN: Syncboard. A Universal Clipboard for Android - giza182
https://syncboard.sellomkantjwa.com/
======
giza182
Hi all, I am currently working on a project that aims to create a synchronised
clipboard across your devices. So if you copy some text on your computer, that
will immediately be available to paste on any devices that you have chosen to
synchronise. The first iteration only syncs from your a computer to an Android
device. The option to go the other way is next. All feedback is appreciated.

